
Decentralized Identity: Own and control your identity [pdf] - petethomas
https://query.prod.cms.rt.microsoft.com/cms/api/am/binary/RE2DjfY
======
sharemywin
a better question is who owns our digital interactions. currently it's
generally not us.

